# Sunapee 2/16/15



## SkiRay (Feb 24, 2015)

Mount Sunapee is certainly a very pretty mountain located about one and a half hours from Boston and sports both incredible views and excellent groomed trails.

This mountain has won numerous awards for grooming and snow over the years and is a must visit mountain if you are looking for a great family friendly mountain. It has something for everyone and what it has this year is plenty of SNOW.

With great runs, fluffy glades, quick lifts and a summit lodge with spectacular views; it is hard to ask for more.

Reasonably priced and easy to get too, we think if you make the trip here you will be pleasantly surprised.

#albaadventures


----------



## SkiRay (Feb 25, 2015)

my daughter's kindergarten class and parents loved this...


----------



## dlague (Feb 25, 2015)

We skied Sunapee years ago, but never ski there anymore.  On Sundays, at $45 for a half day, well there are lots of other options like Okemo for $29 which I think is interesting.  Also there is Ragged for $34 for half day.  We never pay full price to ski there for a full day.  There re some good deals mid week but that is often not an option.  It is certainly not a bad place to ski, but I find that it gets crowded on weekends.  Maybe with the new lift in the bowl that might be less of an issue.  It is also one of the only places where I need to ride the shuttle.

Nice video!


----------



## SkiRay (Feb 25, 2015)

That is good to know. We figure this place gets crowded. Kind of like our Hunter Mountain in the Catskills being so close to NYC.  We were surprised how dead it was last week. Maybe all the snow issues kept people away and the fact that it was pretty cold. We used to ski OKEMO and I am surprised that you can ski there this time of year for 29 dollars.  Ragged is another place to check out for us. We have seen pics on this forum and it looks great. 

We ski mainly at Pico but, do ski at other places from time to time.  

Thanks for the tip and the compliment. It means alot to us. Believe me. Flattered people have taken the time to see our stuff.


----------



## dlague (Feb 25, 2015)

SkiRay said:


> That is good to know. We figure this place gets crowded. Kind of like our Hunter Mountain in the Catskills being so close to NYC.  We were surprised how dead it was last week. Maybe all the snow issues kept people away and the fact that it was pretty cold. We used to ski OKEMO and I am surprised that you can ski there this time of year for 29 dollars.  Ragged is another place to check out for us. We have seen pics on this forum and it looks great.
> 
> We ski mainly at Pico but, do ski at other places from time to time.
> 
> ...




Okemo VT/NH Resident on Sunday afternoons - $29  Ragged NH Resident Sunday Afternoon - $34 and Sunapee Sunday afternoon - $45

I do not think I made that distinction in the previous post.

Ragged much better with new HSQ.


----------



## Bumpsis (Feb 25, 2015)

Nicely put together video. Sunapee is definitely one of my top choices for mid week 1/2 day. I usually have to fight the morning Boston traffic before I'm out and clear on I93 N. Often the delays are such that getting to Sunapee for 1/2 is the best choice. During the week it's mostly uncrowded and you can really get a lot of runs in.


----------

